# Laser printing coming out very faded.



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys. I'm new to this site and also new to t-shirt printing. I've watched a few YouTube videos and thought I followed correctly, however the printing is coming out faded on the t-shirt. I'm using a Samsung laser printer which I've just bought. I'm using self weed transfer paper as I don't have a vinyl cutter at the minute. I printed onto the correct sheet and then sandwiched sheet A and B together and heat pressed them then peeled and put into t-shirt and heat pressed that then waited till cool to peel off t-shirt. The t-shirt I used is 100%cotton. I would be grateful for any advice as I can't figure out what I've one wrong. Thank you


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

hope that fortnite shirt is for personal use ...and pubg>fortnite


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Valz99 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to this site and also new to t-shirt printing. I've watched a few YouTube videos and thought I followed correctly, however the printing is coming out faded on the t-shirt. I'm using a Samsung laser printer which I've just bought. I'm using self weed transfer paper as I don't have a vinyl cutter at the minute. I printed onto the correct sheet and then sandwiched sheet A and B together and heat pressed them then peeled and put into t-shirt and heat pressed that then waited till cool to peel off t-shirt. The t-shirt I used is 100%cotton. I would be grateful for any advice as I can't figure out what I've one wrong. Thank you



That photo made me laugh.... 
I've never seen worse attempt.
You did not pick up any of the adhesive from the {b} paper. What you have there is just a bit of toner.
You will need a white toner printer to do this kind of graphic. There is not enough toner to pull the adhesive from the {b} sheet.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

The t-shirt was only a practise run. I was just going to print a few random images on it untill i got the hang of it.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

The t-shirt was only a practise run. I was just going to print a few random images on it untill i got the hang of it.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

The t-shirt was only a practise run. I was just going to print a few random images on it untill i got the hang of it.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

The ks for that. Why am I not picking up any adhesive I wonder


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't have white toner my printer is YMCK. If i used solid colour I wonder would it pick up the adhesive


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Valz99 said:


> I don't have white toner my printer is YMCK. If i used solid colour I wonder would it pick up the adhesive


It depends on what paper you're using. Some Laser-Dark papers require the use of a white toner printer to transfer during the A-B Marry process.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

The transfer paper I used is called image clip self weeding. I also have forever flex no cut ordered but hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

paradigmprint said:


> It depends on what paper you're using. Some Laser-Dark papers require the use of a white toner printer to transfer during the A-B Marry process.


 That is not true. Toner is toner...and it is 80% PET plastic.


It is obvious that the image has color gradients, and color gradients will not work, because there is not enough toner deposited on the {a} sheet. If you want gradients, you have to use white toner under-base. 



It is not rocket science... When you separate the 2 papers, the {b} sheet will be missing a lot of adhesive. If it does not, you messed it up, so there is no point wasting a t-shirt.


Also you will need a good heat press. The cheap $100 ones do not work. This is the most common problem. You are looking for $800+ for a decent heat press. Otherwise don't waste your time and money.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you TABOB, I'll try again with different image. And yes TABOB it is a cheap head press it was just over €300 thought it might do me to start off as didn't want to spend a fortune and then not be able to work them.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

TABOB said:


> That is not true. Toner is toner...and it is 80% PET plastic.
> 
> 
> It is obvious that the image has color gradients, and color gradients will not work, because there is not enough toner deposited on the {a} sheet. If you want gradients, you have to use white toner under-base.
> ...


Sorry .... but yes, white toner "is" necessary to correctly use some papers. And some producers (Joto for example) will even go to the point of contacting you post-initial order to ensure that you have a White Toner printer before they will sell & ship their Paropy Dark. 

Image clip, for example, will not correctly print gradients when used with a CMYK printer. The density of some lighter colors is simply not high enough to transfer during the A/B process.

The same gradient print, using a CMYW printer, will print correctly on Image Clip (and others) simply because the White toner has a sufficiently high density to allow the correct A/B process.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

paradigmprint said:


> Sorry .... but yes, white toner "is" necessary to correctly use some papers. And some producers (Joto for example) will even go to the point of contacting you post-initial order to ensure that you have a White Toner printer before they will sell & ship their Paropy Dark.
> 
> Image clip, for example, will not correctly print gradients when used with a CMYK printer. The density of some lighter colors is simply not high enough to transfer during the A/B process.
> 
> The same gradient print, using a CMYW printer, will print correctly on Image Clip (and others) simply because the White toner has a sufficiently high density to allow the correct A/B process.


 Obviously you have no experience with these papers.
If you print solid CMYK colors (no gradients), then white toner is NOT required.
White toner IS required when:



 you print gradients (building up the required toner thickness), or
you need white color in your design.
Also white toner does help producing better opacity, when using papers for light color garments.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Valz99 said:


> Thank you TABOB, I'll try again with different image. And yes TABOB it is a cheap head press it was just over €300 thought it might do me to start off as didn't want to spend a fortune and then not be able to work them.


You will have problems. These papers require even pressure and heat distribution. To get good and consistent results, you need a quality swing-away type press. Pay for the press and save on wasted paper.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

TABOB said:


> Obviously you have no experience with these papers.
> If you print solid CMYK colors (no gradients), then white toner is NOT required.
> White toner IS required when:
> 
> ...


Friend, as for experience, over the past four years, I've tested pretty much every paper I can find available in the US (lights and darks) including Neenah, Magic Touch, Forever, Paropy, along with a couple from Asia and one from Great Britain. I can assure you that there are papers that "only" work successfully when using a white toner printer. Joto will actually contact you before they'll ship when you place your first order with them for their dark paper to verify that you are printing using a white toner printer. 

All papers will print dark colors successfully........ I've found most will "not" print light pastels unless from a white printer. In fact, I've not found any that will consistently marry or peel light pastel colors without issue "unless" printed with a white toner printer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

paradigmprint said:


> Friend, as for experience, over the past four years, I've tested pretty much every paper I can find available in the US (lights and darks) including Neenah, Magic Touch, Forever, Paropy, along with a couple from Asia and one from Great Britain. I can assure you that there are papers that "only" work successfully when using a white toner printer. Joto will actually contact you before they'll ship when you place your first order with them for their dark paper to verify that you are printing using a white toner printer.
> 
> All papers will print dark colors successfully........ I've found most will "not" print light pastels unless from a white printer. In fact, I've not found any that will consistently marry or peel light pastel colors without issue "unless" printed with a white toner printer.


We are saying the same thing... I said gradients, and you say "light pastels".
Toner density is the issue...not the color.
However, it is true...Without white toner, it is a very limiting method.


----------



## Valz99 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you guys for all your help and advice. I ordered and received new paper forever flex soft no cut and they turned out brilliantly. I've attached a picture of a t-shirt I done for my husband. I designed the logo myself also and am very pleased with the result.


----------

